# MELLINS FOOD JAR



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

ARE THESE JARS COMMON OR SOMETHING I PUT UP FOR THE KIDS .  LARGE SIZE BOSTON USA


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2009)

are the kids naughty or nice??


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

THEY ARE GOOD KIDS JUST DONT LISTEN SOMETIMES . IS THIS A FOOD CONTAINER ?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2009)

That looks like ketchup or sauce.. hand-tooled lip? Anything on the base?


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 16, 2009)

mellins is common. They look pretty nice if you can get them filled up with dug marbles/colored shards though...or use it for your change []

 second is a sauce. prolly turn of the century


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE HELP .  LOVE THE SITE  . WHEN I LEARN WHAT IM BUYING ONE DAY LOOK OUT . YA KNOW GUNS KNIVES MARBLES ZIPPOS AND COINS ARE A LOT EASIER TO KNOW BUT BOTTLES ARE SO MUCH MORE FUN . THOUSANDS OF POSSIBILITIES AND MILLIONS OF MOLDS . HOLD IT WITH A STEADY HAND . AND NEVER LET YOUR DOG GUARD THE TRASH CAN .


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the Mellins was a baby food jar.  I have a smaller size.  Pretty common.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 22, 2009)

Mellin's Food  - label reads: "For Infants and Invalids"  I'm guessing that in those days, being an invalid would really be the pits.  The Eskay's jar to the right of the Mellins is still full of the stuff, seal has never been broken.  Ewww.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's an embossed Mellin's that I recently found that says Infant's Food. It appears to be from the late 1880s to early 1890s.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  athometoo
> 
> THEY ARE GOOD KIDS JUST DONT LISTEN SOMETIMES . IS THIS A FOOD CONTAINER ?


 
 I agree that it is probably a pepper sauce bottle. Here's a nice crude one  that reminds me of yours and is again from about 1890. There is no embossing anywhere and the top is tooled and possibly applied and tooled.


----------

